# trojan-backdoor-progdav



## rowdyhill79 (May 16, 2007)

Seemed to be plagued with two trojan hijackers. Spy Sweeper picks them up, but they will reappear after quarantining. Has also affected my ability to download anything from website, including windows updates. Get messaging alert saying my security setting won't allow download. I need to get rid of trojan-backdoor-progdav, and trojan-realyer-himpax. Any suggestions??


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

If you read this guide, it will contain all the information that you need to know:

(Updated!) IMPORTANT - Read This Before Posting A Log


----------

